# Violinists, Is it worth it?



## SalieriIsInnocent

I am in need of a new violin and I am not exactly what you would call a wealthy man. I need a solid violin that can hold up to performances. This one claims that it is based off of a "Stradivari Cremonensis Faciebat Anno 1721"

It looks really well put together and it is at a price that would make me drool. I am wondering, because I have never heard of Stradivari making a violin with this name. The brand is one that is very unknown and it looks like they might be exaggerating their craftsmanship. I know many of you have been through many purchases and have a good idea about what is worth buying. I just don't want another overly fragile, high-maintenance cheapey that won't let me play a simple scale without nearly breaking.

http://cgi.ebay.com/FULL-SIZE-4-4-PRO-CONCERT-TOP-VIOLIN-FIDDLE-BOW-CASE-NR_W0QQitemZ180426593836QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a0243562c

I want a violin that will hold up for years. I am still a beginner, but I really want something that I wont regret buying every time I look at it.


----------



## colin

I have 2 violins one is worth more money than the other. Six months ago it wouldnt have mattered which violin I played; they would have all sounded terrible. A few months in and I recognise the difference betwen the two. I like the Stradivarius copy because its quieter, more even across the instrument and produces sweeter notes. Whereas the anonymous scots fiddle type is louder and brasher;The scots fiddle is worth more. The type of strings sound different on each violin as well. The violin you mention looks an excellent bargain, but the best recommendation I can give you is to hear what you are going to buy. What annoys me the most about this, is that some music shops tend to set up instruments with inexpensive strings, giving an inaccurate expression of the true quality of the violin. With factory produced instruments some are better than others, like any other manufactured product. You can get one made on a good day, or you can get "a Friday job." I have yet to play a violin worth more than £500.00 to let me be aware of any distinctions that would justify the price. I dont want to distract you from the violin you are considering, for all I know it may be a good violin. You could try contacting the manufacturer to find out if there is a distributor near you. If you want an instrument that will last you could possibly try a secondhand instrument that has already stood the test of time. Please can you keep posting here to let me know your progress, and I hope you find the violin that gives you great pleasure to play.


----------



## emiellucifuge

dont order from ebay. I would find a good luther/violin shop nearby (not some huge guitarcenter-like mall) and see what they have.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Because in a small luther/store they will know what they are talking about and you should be able to find something, Im not sure how things are in america, (other than in films of course), but in europe they tend to be honest rather than pushy salespeople.


----------



## Rasa

Musical instruments (acoustic ones at any rate) from ebay sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

That is why I am worried about it. I bought one on Ebay 2 years ago that has no name. It was a complete piece of junk. I have strong hands and it felt like it was going to snap in half while learning on it. The fine tuners had no use besides just being there. 

I want a violin that won't break in my hands. This horrible thing I am stuck with scares the crap out of me. When I pick it up and start playing it, it makes threatening noises like it is just waiting to snap and shoot strings in my face. The neck feels like it is made out of particle board. It claimed it was hand made in Germany and was made of the finest aged woods. 

I know beginner violins are supposed to be less quality than the expensive professional ones, but this thing is a joke. 

It looked beautiful in the picture. I thought I had made a good investment. When I got it, the thing looked like a child's toy. Instead of an aged varnish with beautiful ebony, it was an orange fiddle with plastic pieces. The front is warped so badly that the bridge will come shooting out from under the strings.

Could somebody recommend me a violin brand that will hold up for years. Tell me some of the violins you all have. I have decided that I don't want an unknown brand that will disappoint me. 

I am 100% serious on making this my instrument. I want to be able to play the Kreutzer without being afraid that my face is going to be attacked. 

It took me 6 purchases to find a guitar that was good, I don't want to make the same mistake with the violin.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

emiellucifuge said:


> Because in a small luther/store they will know what they are talking about and you should be able to find something, Im not sure how things are in america, (other than in films of course), but in europe they tend to be honest rather than pushy salespeople.


Yes they are very pushy. They treat you like you are stupid and usually recommend the most expensive thing in the place.


----------



## colin

I detest sales people that treat you as stupid, just because you are trying to learn something new. I always think to myself "I said I didn't know much about buying a violin/spares/strings etc. not I didn't know much about ignorance and plain good manners" then I find another music shop after the salesman/woman has wasted their breath. I would rather pay the few extra ££'s for decent service and good knowledge, than line the pockets of someone who just wanted to force feed me garbage. Thankfully I have found a few music shops who are extremely helpful. I once visited a large music store where the salesman didn't even know what a metronome was. Needless to say I went elsewhere.


----------



## GraemeG

You need to find a local violin maker. You need to try lots of instruments - without asking their price first. You need to take your own bow (unless you're buying one of those too, in which case take your violin to try it on - ie. have some constant against which you can judge your potential purchase.) You need to handle your potential instrument - look at it, feel it.
Buying an instrument unplayed on ebay is just a gamble. Fun if you're a collector, but no use to you as a player, unless you get lucky.
Which is unlikely.

Do research on violin makers if you like. I tend not to think of violin 'brands' the way you think of Sony or Nike or Chevrolet. And really famous violin-makers are quite unaffordable anyway.
Graeme


----------



## Scott Good

GraemeG said:


> You need to find a local violin maker. You need to try lots of instruments - without asking their price first. You need to take your own bow (unless you're buying one of those too, in which case take your violin to try it on - ie. have some constant against which you can judge your potential purchase.) You need to handle your potential instrument - look at it, feel it.
> Buying an instrument unplayed on ebay is just a gamble. Fun if you're a collector, but no use to you as a player, unless you get lucky.
> Which is unlikely.
> 
> Do research on violin makers if you like. I tend not to think of violin 'brands' the way you think of Sony or Nike or Chevrolet. And really famous violin-makers are quite unaffordable anyway.
> Graeme


This pretty much sums up what I would say. No Ebay!

Have fun! This is a great opportunity to make a new friend. The last trombone I bought took me 4 years to decide - going to music stores, talking with experts. I am very happy with my choice - not expensive at all, but sounds fab. I am very happy with my choice.

Try renting - great way to get to know different instruments.

There are some fine violin shops and with very reputable people in Toronto and Montreal. You should come up for a visit.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Thanks for the advice guys. Violins are really instruments that should be bought carefully. With guitars it was always finding one that sounded good enough. I was always lucky with trumpets.


----------



## buzzlitebeer

In most cases, I am of the opinion that price is not the deciding factor of quality, but at $150, you know that you are getting a piece of garbage no matter how well it seems to be built (I checked it out, the instrument is beautifully crafted, but there is no way it's any good at that price).

It's like someone offering to sell you an Audi for the price of a beat-up Corolla from the 80's. It might look like a Audi, but it will most likely perform like a beater car.

If you are a real violin enthusiast, I would strongly recommend visiting some shops and trying out instruments in at least the $1000-2000 range. If you don't feel like you are ready for this range, then don't get a new instrument. 

Violins, unlike many guitars as mentioned, are generally bad if they come off of an assembly line.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I just bought a used Schiller student violin that was $600, but because it had been used and worn in it was $200. 
It is great, it feels real sturdy, and the fingerboard, chin rest, tuners, and bridge are ebony. The sound was beautiful. The tuners really made me happy, because they stay in tune and are very easy to tune. I don't really have to tune that much. The bow was just as good and had a great curve to it unlike my other. The rosin is of a great quality too. The case was a good hard vinyl one. 
The violin is amazing, I just need to get better so I can use it to it's full potential. Pawn shops are so great.


----------

